# Jet2 cancel all flights to Sharm



## Julie67 (May 30, 2010)

Just been told that Jet2 have cancelled all their flights to Sharm as from 1st March indefinately. Even the people booked for October have had their flight cancelled.

Hope other companies dont do the same. So glad I booked with Easyjet for my visit to the UK in May.

This is not good for getting the tourism back to Sharm!!!


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't you think that these International Tour Operators have got the message?

For them to be working in the present currupt environment would only send out the wrong signals. 

Once the "system" is cleaned up (how long that will take is anyone's guess) the International Airlines and their first class hotel operators will have a far more comfortable platform to do business within.

The Egyptian owned and lower rated tour operations are the ones it will hurt most by halving the flights. We see them moaning already, so maybe it is time for them to upgrade their facilities and services, or go bust waiting. I have worked to promote the industry for 25 years and as for Sharm el Sheikh, I have little sympathy with those traders especially in Naama Bay. It wasn't supposed to become Benidorm or a haven for criminals and prostitution.

This situation will make those in the industry realise how much they rely on the tourist dollars and should be treating its tourists and foreign homeowning investors with more respect, instead of ripping everyone off as soon as they get off the planes.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Don't you think that these International Tour Operators have got the message?
> 
> For them to be working in the present currupt environment would only send out the wrong signals.
> 
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: the ripping off syndrome is way out of hand , my friend went to sharm once and called it sharm el shark...


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: the ripping off syndrome is way out of hand , my friend went to sharm once and called it sharm el shark...


They even rip each other off .... so what chance do tourists or expats stand !!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> They even rip each other off .... so what chance do tourists or expats stand !!!!




True... :clap2:


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

It takes a strong person to realise they are not being friendly but are scammers. They prey on vulnerable tourists and they prey on local residents.

I knew they were bad however they tried to rope me in with things such as money for bus trip to Cairo, exhaust fell off the car, wanting to wear my bling. I have allowed none of this to happen however anyone reading this BE WARNED they are predators and after one thing your money.

Like real sharks they will size up the prey without you realising and even get more sharks involved.

I found out the only way to deal with these guys is not to even use the word NO (they don't understand) but tell them straight out that they make no decisions or suggestions and that you are counting every penny and have no more than 50 LE on you at anyone time and that if you own a business that money is yours and yours alone.


DON'T GO INTO THE SHOPS ITS ALL CHEAP TACKY CRAP THE OILS STINK AND DON'T LAST

DON'T HAVE DRINKS FROM THEM OR PRESENTS OF CHEAP BRACELETS

DON'T LISTEN TO THEM WHEN THEY SAY COME WITH ME

DON'T BELIEVE ANYTHING THEY SAY

DON'T TELL THEM WHERE YOUR FROM

Treat these guys with the utter vile contempt they deserve they are nothing more than dirt


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> It takes a strong person to realise they are not being friendly but are scammers. They prey on vulnerable tourists and they prey on local residents.
> 
> I knew they were bad however they tried to rope me in with things such as money for bus trip to Cairo, exhaust fell off the car, wanting to wear my bling. I have allowed none of this to happen however anyone reading this BE WARNED they are predators and after one thing your money.
> 
> ...




I am desperate to say it so I will
We told you so!!

Maiden x


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Don't you think that these International Tour Operators have got the message?
> 
> For them to be working in the present currupt environment would only send out the wrong signals.
> 
> ...


Sad, but true......:frown:

The majority of the people in here (And not just in the tourism industry) do not believe in long term businesses, once a customer steps in, all it matters is to suck more money out of the customer cause they know he/she won't probably visit again........

Will they learn the lesson? I seriously doubt it........They'll probably become even more greedy now


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I just left my apartment and had regrets what I posted as these are people trying to make a living HOWEVER I had just nearly been scammed.

I went to the pharmacy on the corner by the Union Jack Pub as Super 5 Market did not have tissues, I said the guy how much he said to me 50 LE. I said how much? then he said 40 special Egyptian price. I laughed and walked out.

Went to the supermarket to the right of it got my tissues and a carton of chocolate milk for 20 LE, initially he wanted 30 LE for both.

I marched back into the pharmacy and approached the guy and I told him straight out he was a thief and a scammer and showed him what I got and he said prices went up and down due to situation in Cairo.

I then told him he was a liar as well and I would tell everyone NOT to shop at his pharmacy and he told me to come back I can't repeat here what I told him but it made him stand up and shout something and shake his fist then bang it on the table

Over the next month I am going to do some research and document places when I am out that offer good value for money and decent food and ones that don't and I will take photos and list them so that people can approach with caution.

That guy is one of thousands all I can say is get your items delivered by metro or at least make yourself aware of the metro price and don't pay more for anything than you think it's worth and get to know the money.

Egypt has brought out the worst in me never in my life have I told a shop keeper a certain strong word and gone back to challenge them


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> I just left my apartment and had regrets what I posted as these are people trying to make a living HOWEVER I had just nearly been scammed.
> 
> I went to the pharmacy on the corner by the Union Jack Pub as Super 5 Market did not have tissues, I said the guy how much he said to me 50 LE. I said how much? then he said 40 special Egyptian price. I laughed and walked out.
> 
> ...




Horus horus horus

We told you all this before you came out to live, I recall you saying how much money you would be spending a week I think it was 200 pounds sterling and for that you would live a good life... Yes I would not have paid those prices but then again I am aware of what things cost, my little local supermarket does not rip me off and has infact run after me when I have not picked up all my change but for any other shopping I used Carrefour where the prices are fixed.
You are now contradicting a thread in which you posted that no one will tell you where to shop but now you propose to tell others.
Getting ripped off is a fact of life in Egypt it is just the amounts that vary.

Maiden


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

_Will they learn the lesson? I seriously doubt it........They'll probably become even more greedy now _

Not just greedy but *Desperate*.....

This will come as a shock to them as tourists are easy targets. When they are not there they go back to poverty..... Tough.

I now work in residential development and have attacked the system that screws our investors. This is my chance to make a change in the laws that allow its developers and workforces to hold our client monies yet not deliver the properties. 

It's called *leverage*.... Market forces in action.

It's the same when you shop, the other guy's will always be cheaper in a buyer's market tell them. If they don't drop the prices, tell them to go back to their villages and forget these tourist traps.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Horus horus horus
> 
> We told you all this before you came out to live, I recall you saying how much money you would be spending a week I think it was 200 pounds sterling and for that you would live a good life... Yes I would not have paid those prices but then again I am aware of what things cost, my little local supermarket does not rip me off and has infact run after me when I have not picked up all my change but for any other shopping I used Carrefour where the prices are fixed.
> You are now contradicting a thread in which you posted that no one will tell you where to shop but now you propose to tell others.
> ...


If I wanted to I could spend £200 sterling per day I am not exactly poor and I am not showing off however it does buy you happiness.. there was a stage I had nothing at all and had to live from £70 per week all these things mean nothing when you have nobody to share your life with

I have a wardrobe of new designer clothing and every gadget you can think of even things I don't need like a ultra sonic bling cleaner 

The only people I really care about are my employees in the UK

Money comes money goes it's only paper

So far to have a decent life I did some calculations it costs me about £140 per week that's as a single guy compared to about £230 per week in the UK that includes things like all my cosmetics, manicures, after shaves etc

It's the point what these guys do

The only people I feel sorry for are the workers who work 2 or 3 jobs and send the money back to family


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Horus said:


> If I wanted to I could spend £200 sterling per day I am not exactly poor and I am not showing off however it does buy you happiness.. there was a stage I had nothing at all and had to live from £70 per week all these things mean nothing when you have nobody to share your life with
> 
> I have a wardrobe of new designer clothing and every gadget you can think of even things I don't need like a ultra sonic bling cleaner
> 
> ...


Horus almost all males in Egypt have to support their family.....no such thing as state pension out there.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Marmite springs to mind - LOVE it or HATE it.
You will either accept it and work around it (having the odd moan) or it will get to you - if it gets to you leave before it does you in.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Marmite springs to mind - LOVE it or HATE it.
> You will either accept it and work around it (having the odd moan) or it will get to you - if it gets to you leave before it does you in.


Agree on that one Lanson......i had five years there of which four where fine then in the fifth it really started to get to me to the point of driving me crazy,so packed it all in and came home and no regrets about either going there to live or returning home.....it was all an experience!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> If I wanted to I could spend £200 sterling per day I am not exactly poor and I am not showing off however it does buy you happiness.. there was a stage I had nothing at all and had to live from £70 per week all these things mean nothing when you have nobody to share your life with
> 
> I have a wardrobe of new designer clothing and every gadget you can think of even things I don't need like a ultra sonic bling cleaner
> 
> ...




Once again you have missed my point.... months ago we told you that Egypt was expensive and you came back with you had 200 pound sterling to spend a week and no way was Egypt expensive now you are complaining about being ripped off.. we who have lived here for years know that Egypt is expensive and you get ripped off but you who had been on holiday knew better than us, Sorry but you were boasting about all your money you even put photos of it up and how you were going to change Sharm, was there not something about computers for schools? We told you that you would be surrounded by people trying to get money but you told us you were wrong. No one is getting at you but once again you think you know how it is, you have been living in Sharm for less than some people go on holiday.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Agree on that one Lanson......i had five years there of which four where fine then in the fifth it really started to get to me to the point of driving me crazy,so packed it all in and came home and no regrets about either going there to live or returning home.....it was all an experience!!!!


so have you left Egypt now,:confused2: or are you coming back?

funny (IMHO) to join an expat forum after you go back to the UK


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> so have you left Egypt now,:confused2: or are you coming back?
> 
> funny (IMHO) to join an expat forum after you go back to the UK


It was a way of still staying in touch with Egypt.....even though i got to hate living there it gets into your blood...and still go back now and again as have many friends there....as i said in one of my posts have no regrets at all it was just the the constant hassle of day to day life that was p*****g me off,and if you have lived there for awhile you will know what i am talking about.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am desperate to say it so I will
> We told you so!!
> 
> Maiden x


I just left Sharm on Tuesday. One of my friends was at Cilantro's in Na'ama Bay, looking for flights to London. An Egyptian male came up to her and asked if she could look up a flight to Cairo on Egyptian Air (as he did not have his computer with him). She did, and then he asked her to buy the ticket! He gave her the "I must go to Cairo to check on my family as we don't have mobile service and there is no Internet in Cairo.") When she refused, he started berating her.

I've been to Sharm before, but this time you could sense a hostility towards foreigners. There were so few people there--the Ritz Carlton had 10% occupancy, and several multi-property resorts were consolidating their guests into just one hotel in order to save operating costs....


----------

